# Uber App on your phone



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

So I downloaded the uber app on my iPhone and promised I would come back to say how it worked. I currently drive for Lyft also and was most concerned about ay conflict with the two running together. Happy to say there were no issues.

The app opens like we all want it to(but never does on their phone), data and connectivity are completely up to your own service. I would think most people would have 4G or LTE so it should not be a problem for you. As far as running it with Lyft, Uber seems to stack on top but not Lyft. When you go to another app, a bar displays at the top telling you Uber is open. And if you keep it minimized like that, it will prompt you if you want to shut off or keep it on. Loud buzz and comes about every 3-5 minutes as far as I could tell.

But if you want to run both, make sure you keep the Lyft app open, as I missed a request when it wasn't up on my screen. Previously it would beep to let you know(if you had it minimized), but I guess Uber takes over the mic. I am with Sprint so it could vary with your service. For instance on Sprint I can't use the phone and data at the same time. Perhaps this was my issue, but it's easy to work around.

So if you have an iPhone, turn the uber crapper in and load the app, ASAP!


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

I installed it on my phone but after I upgraded to ios8 the icon disappeared. Where did you download it from?


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> I installed it on my phone but after I upgraded to ios8 the icon disappeared. Where did you download it from?


I got an email and was told not to DL ios8 just yet. Probably another week before they have it worked out. You can probably restore your phone to it's previous setting.

And the software updates seem to vary by city. I am in Houston. So not really sure if it works for others.

http://t.uber.com/byodHOUSTON


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

• Go to t.uber.com/driver-app and install the app on your phone. Please login to verify you can go online!

the above from Los Angeles support just this morning. ios7 only.

Update:

I used TheDude's Houston download link from my Ipad Mini ios 6 and it worked !!

I will try it out on the road with Tmobile before sending back my Verizon Iphone 4.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I run the Uber app on top and the Lyft and Sidecar apps in the background as to avoid the constant 3-5 reminders by the Uber app asking if I want to stay logged in.

I get the Lyft and Sidecar ping notices just fine on mine. Go into "settings" / "notification center" / "Lyft and make sure all of the switches are turned to the on position. This will allow the Lyft app to send notifications when running in the background.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

TheDude said:


> I got an email and was told not to DL ios8 just yet. Probably another week before they have it worked out. You can probably restore your phone to it's previous setting.
> 
> And the software updates seem to vary by city. I am in Houston. So not really sure if it works for others.


Just got that email eh? They said last week that it would be ready by wednesday (tomorrow). Then I got an email this weekend saying it would be ready by monday. You'd think with all the ****ing money they make, they'd have the app ready for IOS 8. I assume they had the developer release. Uber is just ****ing lazy and cheap.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I run the Uber app on top and the Lyft and Sidecar apps in the background as to avoid the constant 3-5 reminders by the Uber app asking if I want to stay logged in.
> 
> I get the Lyft and Sidecar ping notices just fine on mine. Go into "settings" / "notification center" / "Lyft and make sure all of the switches are turned to the on position. This will allow the Lyft app to send notifications when running in the background.


Perfect and the exact tip I was looking for. Thanks!!


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Just got that email eh? They said last week that it would be ready by wednesday (tomorrow). Then I got an email this weekend saying it would be ready by monday. You'd think with all the ****ing money they make, they'd have the app ready for IOS 8. I assume they had the developer release. Uber is just ****ing lazy and cheap.


Judging by the dungeon quality of their offices, cheap may be understating it.


----------



## diggable (Sep 6, 2014)

so, how do I return the Uber phone? I'm in LA. thanks!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

To return the uber iphone:

• Go (here)[http://t.uber.com/returnlabel] and fill out the requested fields.
• Print the return label *(make sure any popup blocker is turned off)* and place it on a small box or padded envelope.
• Once we have received the phone the data charge will be disassociated from your account, and deposit you have paid will be refunded.


----------

